# Newbie needs info on Calibre??



## Bellknap (Aug 19, 2010)

I have been dilegently reading the post on Kindle, how to's, basic information etc., but can't get a handle on Calibre?  Can some of you kind folks give me the basics of what it is, how it is beneficial, how to get it, how to use it, etc?  Thanks so much for the help, have a good Sunday, Lydia of Ohio


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

You can get Calibre for free here. I would suggest you watch the demo video first which will give you an idea of what it does.


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

I pretty much asked the same questions you did not too long ago, I think it's easier for me to link the old topic than to copy/paste everything over. Got some really useful information then and have since started using Calibre happily, even though my Kindle is still in the hands or truck of some UPS guy 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,32439.0.html


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

Just remember Calibre does not work with K3 yet!


----------



## tomatogirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Granvillen said:


> Just remember Calibre does not work with K3 yet!


Actually, the latest version (Version: 0.7.16) claims to have a Kindle 3 driver. It was updated on Friday, shockingly fast after the Kindle was released.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Calibre DEFINITELY works with the K3 - I posted in the author's forums on Thursday after getting my Kindle and sent him the necessary info in order to get Calibre updated.  He had an update prepared within hours and made it available for download the next day.  I've been using it successfully ever since.

Calibre is open-source, which most people think of as free.  But if you try it out and find it useful, I encourage you to donate to the author, as his level of support is almost unheard of in this day and age!  We definitely want him to continue supporting and updating this awesome product!


----------



## Bellknap (Aug 19, 2010)

Folks,
Thanks for the 411.  I did watch the video and now have a much better grasp of what this software does, very nice.  Thanks again, Lydia of Ohio


----------



## Jobee87 (Aug 17, 2010)

I used it to transfer my pdfs to my Kindle 3. I really like the program and I plan on donating $20 to the developer tonight.

Honestly, if a program like Calibre didn't exists, i might not have bought my Kindle 3 at all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jobee87 said:


> I used it to transfer my pdfs to my Kindle 3. I really like the program and I plan on donating $20 to the developer tonight.
> 
> Honestly, if a program like Calibre didn't exists, i might not have bought my Kindle 3 at all.


Really? I've had a Kindle since July of 2008 and have had no need of Calibre at all. I can see where some of the functions might be useful for some folks, but it's absolutely NOT necessary for me.  I've transferred PDF's to my DX without it. I've also had them converted and transferred to my K3 without it. The process isn't all that difficult. . . . .


----------



## jazprimo (Aug 15, 2010)

I have enjoyed using Calibre in the brief time that I’ve had it installed, and will be making a donation towards it because it’s definitely a product worth supporting. It supports all the major eBook formats, which is great for testing your newly-created eBook files.


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Really? I've had a Kindle since July of 2008 and have had no need of Calibre at all. I can see where some of the functions might be useful for some folks, but it's absolutely NOT necessary for me.  I've transferred PDF's to my DX without it. I've also had them converted and transferred to my K3 without it. The process isn't all that difficult. . . . .


I'm with you on the transfer of books. Calibre isn't my cup of tea for that. But it is good at converting non-DRMed books to other formats. For people with sony readers who have awful book loading software, calibre has been very helpful. But for the Kindle it isn't all that helpful except in converting formats.


----------



## nikdfish (Sep 8, 2010)

Calibre can also do scheduled grabs of newspapers, reformat for Kindle & automatically email to your kindle.  With the K3's WiFi left on & using the free.kindle.com address, I can leave a background copy of Calibre running on one of the PC's & get a copy of a local paper dumped to my kindle automatically at 6:00 (or so) each morning...

Nick


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

nikdfish said:


> Calibre can also do scheduled grabs of newspapers, reformat for Kindle & automatically email to your kindle. With the K3's WiFi left on & using the free.kindle.com address, I can leave a background copy of Calibre running on one of the PC's & get a copy of a local paper dumped to my kindle automatically at 6:00 (or so) each morning...
> 
> Nick


I do the same thing for news. Since my K1 doesn't support wifi, I have the news files e-mailed to my BlackBerry. All I have to do is download from the e-mail, then view in MobiPocket.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

nikdfish said:


> Calibre can also do scheduled grabs of newspapers, reformat for Kindle & automatically email to your kindle. With the K3's WiFi left on & using the free.kindle.com address, I can leave a background copy of Calibre running on one of the PC's & get a copy of a local paper dumped to my kindle automatically at 6:00 (or so) each morning...
> 
> Nick


Ditto for me on this also. Every morning I get up, all of my news downloads are done and waiting. Calibre has become an invaluable tool. I was able to use Calibre when I upgraded to my K3 to trasfer all of my books before I transferred the collections. Highlighted them all and in one fell swoop - done! I have donated to Kovid, the creator of Calibre a few times because his support of this tool is nothing short of amazing. Within hours of getting his K3, he had an updated version of the software ready to be used. Some folks don't like Calibre but for me, hands down, it has made using my Kindle that much more robust.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

I tried calibre and its amazing for zines and newspapers (being from LA but living in Chi and missing the LA times)...(definitely donate)...I use USB to convert to kindle and its incredibly slow. Would love to figure out how to have it sent for free using @free.kindle.com versus paying 15 cents for each send. Is there a way to do this to speed up time on moving it onto the K3 or is it just better i keep doing it USB style?...


----------

